# Lekarze > Forum laryngologiczne >  Ciągle zatkana jedna dziurka w nosie

## stratus102

Witam mam taki problem w sumie to już chyba od dwóch lat że cały czas(zima,lato,jesien,zima) mam zatkaną ciągle jedną dziurkę w nosie raz lewą raz prawą(chyba to zatoki) bo jak próbowałem czyścić to gdy wkładałem cisnienie do tej zatkanej do wylatywało drugą gdy zaś odwrotnie to tak jakby ten przepływ się gdzieś blokował i wylatywało bardzo mało, do tego straszny zły zapach z ust rano szczególnie a dbam o higienę ust bardzo, mam taki biały nalot na języku, czasem również wylatują mi kamienie migdałowe(białe śmierdzące kulki) i ostatnim problemem który wydaje mi się powiązany to czuje podczas przełykania jakbym miał kulke jakąs flegmową czy coś takiego w gardle(przełyku).

----------


## kalew

Witam. Czy poradził Pan sobie z problemem? Mam takie same objawy. Proszę o odpowiedz.

----------


## finjek7

To może być jakiś stan zapalny np. związany z polipami w nosie. Doradzam TK albo rezonans zrobić.

----------


## Mikołay

Może być to spowodowane tez krzywą przegrodą nosową, a w związku z tym z niedrożnością nosa.

----------

